# Red stain on lip folds, around eyes, and around vulva.



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I found this thread that might have some info for you
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ndard/78636-darkened-fur-around-privates.html


----------



## VonD (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for this - but I guess I am more concerned because its not JUST her privates. It seems to be every area on her that excretes some type of bodily fluid. I am just wondering if it really is just too much iron? I've read so many different possibilities - I guess I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem and what they have discovered.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our springer has that red staining under his chin, where his fur is white. Many say it's low grade yeast from the moisture. There are whitening shampoos which may help. The good news is that it isn't a health issue, just unsightly.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wouldn't hurt to consult your vet. Hali had areas that she licked that turned a reddish color when she licked them and as was stated above it is due to oxidation of the saliva on the fur. Her eyes also had reddish "tear staining"


----------

